# Toshiba 32A42A power light blinking??



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

our toshiba 30" tv was working fine . it was shut off as usual before we went to bed. the next morning we tried to turn it on and all we can get is the power light is blinking and the set will not power up any ideas as to what causes this??? model 32A42A


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There are literally thousands of possibilities, the only thing known for sure is that you have an electronic failure somewhere in the set.

A qualified technician with the right diagnostic gear should be able to locate the issue.


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks kiwiguy...i know i've got an electrical problem i was hopin if it was simple i could repair it on my own..its ten years old so if its too extensive i will probably upgrade to a hdtv and retire it but.....not usually simple i know thanks again though for the reply i greatly appreciate any input


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Pull the plug and totally power it down, wait 5 minutes, then plug it back in. This may fix it, but it's not a high probability.


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

i've tried the reset but to no avail...and even left it unplugged for a couple days. what i dont understand is that it had to have done whatever happened when it powered down i think ..yhank you for the reply john


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

gotta forgive ma typin guys got too big of fingers for the key board..lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you power down a modern set, there is still circuitry running, because otherwise the remote control couldn't power it back up.


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

very true:? hadnt thought bout that, kudows. i have only seen one other posting like this on another site and they been tryin to fix that set since dec. looks like a good time for a new set.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

When my 27 inch Sony TV quit working I noticed a pattern to the bliinking power light. I looked up the LED blink codes and mine was "no vertical deflection". I have two TVs going the the recycler this weekend.


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

no set pattern just a steady blink....i'll check it out tho mand see if this is a code tho...thanks.


----------

